# WATS UP GUYS NEW TO THE BOARD!!! BUT NOT TO GAME..



## JOEL (Jul 6, 2010)

*WATS UP FAM I JUST FOUND U GUYS ON THE WEB..JUST WANT TO SHARE
MY PITS WITH U GUYS AND GET SOME OPINIONS ON THEM IM LOCATED IN 
SUNNY SOCAL WITH MY WIFE AND 2 BOYS.......*
*"CASH POT" HES 3 MONTHS!*
















*"BLACK WIDOW SHES 11 MONTHS"*
















*"GISHA" "CASH POT" SISTER..*








*"BLUE DIAMOND" "CASH POT & GISHAS MOM"*


----------



## JOEL (Jul 6, 2010)

*NOT SURE IF ITS OK TO POST MY EMAIL
I SEE U GUYS HAVE TUFFRULES....IS IT OK MANG?????*


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

Why would you need to share your email in your first thread with no replies anyway?
Welcome to the forum, hope you find what you're looking for...mang.


----------



## ralford08 (Oct 7, 2008)

Evidently you're newer to the game than you thought because the dogs you are showing and calling pits are actually american bullys and not pits.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Nice bullies man, welcome to the forums! How long have you been hands on with these dogs? I look forward to getting to know ya!


----------



## JOEL (Jul 6, 2010)

*THANKS FAM FOR THE WELCOME....
IV BEEN BREEDING "BULLYS" FOR 4 YRS NOW IN CALI...
IM SORRY FOR CALLING THEM PITS IT JUST THAT UR BOARD
IS CALLED "GO PITBULLS.COM" SORRY GUYS...I WAS ON SOME OTHER BOARDS
BUT THEY SUCK BAD I SEE U GUYS GOT IT POPING IN HERE*.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forum , hope you enjoy your stay .... looking forward to more photos


----------



## ralford08 (Oct 7, 2008)

Don't let the name fool ya there are more bully owners on here than pitbull. You should fit right in, we just don't like people misrepresenting their dogs.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

You've been breeding for four years, but how long have you been active/owning the breed? I shoulda introduced myself too lol, my name is Shana, and I've been hands on with the American Bully since mid/late 2004 or so, but I've only personally owned them since 2007. Your little midget Cash is just too freakin' cute.


----------



## JOEL (Jul 6, 2010)

*THANK U SO MUCH SHANA!!! IV BEEN DOING BULLYS FOR 4 YRS NOW BUT I GOT MY FIRST PIT WHEN I WAS 8 YRS OLD HE COST ME $200 BUKS I HAD TO SAVE A LOT OF CANS FOR "CHATO"..LOL I GOT HIM FROM THE PENNY SAVER...LOL WOW!!! 
I LOVED THAT DOG!! THAT WAS 10YRS AGO....*


----------



## JOEL (Jul 6, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> You've been breeding for four years, but how long have you been active/owning the breed? I shoulda introduced myself too lol, my name is Shana, and I've been hands on with the American Bully since mid/late 2004 or so, but I've only personally owned them since 2007. Your little midget Cash is just too freakin' cute.


*"CASH POT" IS JUST SOME THING ELS!! THAT BOY ONLY EATS TOY BREED
DOG FOOD..ITS THE SIZE OF BBS...LOL I CANT WAIT TILL HES 1YR OLD OR EVEN BETTER 2YRS WOOOOW!! HE WILL BE MY FUTURE SUPER STAR!!!
I MEAN HES ONLY 3 MONTHS IN THAT PIC AND ALREADY SHOWING SINGS
OF A PROMISEING MALE....!!!!*


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

:welcome:

What's up, welcome to GP. I hafta say, I'm not big into the bullies personally but "GISHA" "CASH POT" SISTER is gorgeous!

I go by 'LG' on the forum


----------



## JOEL (Jul 6, 2010)

*FEEL FREE TO COMENT FAM....THANKS*


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I am not a Am. Bully fan but they are cute... I think maybe Marty has the idea that your "just another" breeder... But I guess we all have an opinion right?

Anywho, welcome to the site and please be open to everyone... There is collectively hundreds of years of experience here...

I'm Brooke and I have been hands on with APBT for 29 years... I bred for 8 years and have raised several APBT over the years... I currently have two APBT... I also bred Am. Bulldogs for 3 years... I do not breed anymore I rescue instead...


----------



## JOEL (Jul 6, 2010)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> I am not a Am. Bully fan but they are cute... I think maybe Marty has the idea that your "just another" breeder... But I guess we all have an opinion right?
> 
> Anywho, welcome to the site and please be open to everyone... There is collectively hundreds of years of experience here...
> 
> I'm Brooke and I have been hands on with APBT for 29 years... I bred for 8 years and have raised several APBT over the years... I currently have two APBT... I also bred Am. Bulldogs for 3 years... I do not breed anymore I rescue instead...


*WOW THANKS SO MUCH AND I LOVE WAT U DO "RESCUE" I HAVE BEEN BREEDING THE LAST 4 YRS BUT I BREED TO CREATE MY LOOK OF A AM BULLY!! BUT I ALLSO DONATE TIME AND MONEY TO OUR LOCAL PET SHELTERS HERE IN SOCAL...THANKS BROOKE FOR THE WELCOME!!
CAN U SEND ME OR POST PICS OF UR APBT I LOVE THAT LOOK TO
CLEAN & CORRECT!*


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Yep sure will as soon as I remember how... lol

My boy and girl are definitely not show quality like some here but they are mine... My girl is a rescue so she may have a little something else in her but my boy is papered and is true...


----------



## JOEL (Jul 6, 2010)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> Yep sure will as soon as I remember how... lol
> 
> My boy and girl are definitely not show quality like some here but they are mine... My girl is a rescue so she may have a little something else in her but my boy is papered and is true...


*THANKS ILL BE WAITING..O &
I THINK MARTY IS JUST HAVEING A BAD DAY...LOL*


----------



## Marty2 (Mar 19, 2010)

JOEL said:


> *THANKS ILL BE WAITING..O &
> I THINK MARTY IS JUST HAVEING A BAD DAY...LOL*


Yeah I am LOL, goggle "Marty"s lilbit" thats all you need to know about me !!!!

I"m a nobody here... LOL never was LOL


----------



## JOEL (Jul 6, 2010)

Marty2 said:


> Yeah I am LOL, goggle "Marty"s lilbit" thats all you need to know about me !!!!
> 
> I"m a nobody here... LOL never was LOL


*TAKE CARE BRO WISH U LUCK....*


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Great looking dogs bro...don't let the lil 2% of rude people here run ya off...were overloaded with great friendly people...who are more than willing to help with any ?'s you may have (such as Shana I.B.C)...hope to hear more from you soon!


----------



## JOEL (Jul 6, 2010)

*LONE STAR THANKS SO MUCH FOR THE WELCOME!!*


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Joel, my name is Tye, I am fairly new to the Am Bully and the AB as well, but not new to he APBT, and I do have to say your dogs are very cute, I am a huge fan of red dogs  They go with my red hair, there is TONS of info here about all three breeds plus others and thank you for saying your dogs are bullies and not APBT's. We are a big family here and we welcome questions and comments, welcome to GP


----------



## JOEL (Jul 6, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> Hi Joel, my name is Tye, I am fairly new to the Am Bully and the AB as well, but not new to he APBT, and I do have to say your dogs are very cute, I am a huge fan of red dogs  They go with my red hair, there is TONS of info here about all three breeds plus others and thank you for saying your dogs are bullies and not APBT's. We are a big family here and we welcome questions and comments, welcome to GP


*THANKS BRO*


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahah not a bro bra, lol. I ama chick please adress me as such, lol. But welcome again and i was born in Cali and lived in Hawaii so I know th lingo


----------



## JOEL (Jul 6, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> hahah not a bro bra, lol. I ama chick please adress me as such, lol. But welcome again and i was born in Cali and lived in Hawaii so I know th lingo


OMG IM SO SORRY!!!! THANKS AGAIN FOR THE NICE WELCOME!!
HOWS HAWAII IS IT TRUE U HAVE TO QUARANTINE UR PITS FOR 3 MONTHS 
BEFOR U PICK THEM UP FROM THE AIRPORT..?


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok there's my pups and kids lol ok they r all pups haha


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Joel. I'm not an AmBully enthusiast, but those are cute pups. Looks like you take good care of them. 

To our participants in this thread generally: I cleaned up a lot of unnecessary... I dunno what you even want to call it, but it was in this thread and it didn't need to be. I don't want to call anybody out by name. You know if you were participating in that silliness, and you know how _*not*_ to feed a fight, so practice that. I don't feel like messing with sending out warnings individually, so let sleeping bitches lie, 'kay?

Thanks.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Your dogs are cute.


----------



## JOEL (Jul 6, 2010)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> Ok there's my pups and kids lol ok they r all pups haha


*WOW CUTE PICS BRO THANKS FOR SHARING THEM BRO!!
I LOVE THEM APBT!!!*


----------



## JOEL (Jul 6, 2010)

*AND TO ALL WHO HAVE WELCOME ME THANKS FOR
MAKEING ME FEEL AT HOME!!! THANK U SO MUCH....*


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm not a bro... But thanks lol


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

That's hubby in the pics he's very very new to the breed so needless to say I'm training him so that he can train them lol


----------



## JOEL (Jul 6, 2010)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> That's hubby in the pics he's very very new to the breed so needless to say I'm training him so that he can train them lol


*IM SO SORRY THERE IS A LOT OF FEMALES ON THIS BOARD!!
THATS THE 3RD TIME I DO THAT TODAY!! IM SORRY..*


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

It's all good.... It seems your right! Women must do better with this breed lol hahahaha just kidding....


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

The men who stick it out on APBT boards are hardcore straight pimps. This breed is saturated with women. Who'da thunk?


----------



## JOEL (Jul 6, 2010)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> It's all good.... It seems your right! Women must do better with this breed lol hahahaha just kidding....


*LOL...TAKE CARE NICE TALKING TO U...AND THANKS FOR THE WELCOME!*


----------



## JOEL (Jul 6, 2010)

bahamutt99 said:


> The men who stick it out on APBT boards are hardcore straight pimps. This breed is saturated with women. Who'da thunk?


*WOW IM REALLY LIKEING THIS BOARD!!!LOL....:roll:*


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

bahamutt99 said:


> The men who stick it out on APBT boards are hardcore straight pimps. This breed is saturated with women. Who'da thunk?


I know right lol


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

Gisha is a GORGEOUS little girl! Is she all white? Wow she is so pretty!!! You have beautiful dogs. Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

JOEL said:


> *WOW IM REALLY LIKEING THIS BOARD!!!LOL....:roll:*


We are all evil!! Lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Welcome! Defiantly some clean cut nice dogs you got there


----------



## JOEL (Jul 6, 2010)

christina60546 said:


> Gisha is a GORGEOUS little girl! Is she all white? Wow she is so pretty!!! You have beautiful dogs. Welcome to the forum!!!


*YUP SHES ALL WHITE! HERE SHE IS WITH CASH POT AND THE OTHER MALE FROM THE LITTER THAT I SOLD..
PLZ ALL COMENTS WELCOME!!!!!!!*


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

They are beautiful puppies and adorable!!!


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh see I'm just a sucka cause those puppies are too damn cute!!!


----------



## JOEL (Jul 6, 2010)

*FAM IF U LOOK ON PAGE 3 U CAN SEE "CASH POT" AND "GISHA"
AT 5 WEEKS!!!! U GOT TO SEE TRUST ME...LOL*


----------



## JOEL (Jul 6, 2010)

Aczdreign said:


> Please, just let him be an idiot. Maybe someone will notice and ban him for the second time. Until then, try not to lower yourself to his level, or youll end up booted along with him.
> :hammer:


*THANK U SO MUCH!!*


----------



## JOEL (Jul 6, 2010)

BUMP TO THE TOP!!LOL:rofl:


----------



## scriving (Jul 6, 2010)

those dogs are very short but if you like them thats legit they are cute though


----------



## JOEL (Jul 6, 2010)

*GOOD NIGHT FAM!!!!!*


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

JOEL said:


> OMG IM SO SORRY!!!! THANKS AGAIN FOR THE NICE WELCOME!!
> HOWS HAWAII IS IT TRUE U HAVE TO QUARANTINE UR PITS FOR 3 MONTHS
> BEFOR U PICK THEM UP FROM THE AIRPORT..?


No worries bro, my name usualy makes people think that, but look at my screen name  And I haven't lived in Hawaii since I was a very little girl and that was well over 20 years ago, lmaooo, now ya know how old I am, only clue ya getting, hahahaha. SO I honestly do not know if you have to quarentine them or not, my dad was in the Marines, and I was born at Camp Pendleton on the base. 



SARGEnNIKITA said:


>


OMG how cute are the pups, all of them, love these pics 



SARGEnNIKITA said:


> It's all good.... It seems your right! Women must do better with this breed lol hahahaha just kidding....





bahamutt99 said:


> The men who stick it out on APBT boards are hardcore straight pimps. This breed is saturated with women. Who'da thunk?


hahaha you two are so very correct on both counts 



SARGEnNIKITA said:


> We are all evil!! Lol


I know I am evil 



JOEL said:


> *YUP SHES ALL WHITE! HERE SHE IS WITH CASH POT AND THE OTHER MALE FROM THE LITTER THAT I SOLD..
> PLZ ALL COMENTS WELCOME!!!!!!!*





JOEL said:


> *GOOD NIGHT FAM!!!!!*


omg what cute pups, little squishy faces and I hope you had a good night.


----------



## JOEL (Jul 6, 2010)

*THANKS FAM FOR ALL THE NICE WELCOMES!!!*
:woof:


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Welcome to the board  I'm not big on ambullies but you have a few nice ones there  (also so you don't make anymore female mistakes lol I'm a girl too but even worse I'm Canadian lmao! )


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Welcome, 

most here are female..Makes us guys feel special


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

jmejiaa said:


> Welcome,
> 
> most here are female..Makes us guys feel special


That's why this board is one of the best pit forums though,all us females!:clap:


----------



## JOEL (Jul 6, 2010)

jmejiaa said:


> Welcome,
> 
> most here are female..Makes us guys feel special


*LETS SEE SOME OF THEM FACES BEHIND THE KEYBOARDS..
ILL GO FIRST.....LOL
THIS IS JUST A TYPICAL FRIDAY NIGHT WITH THE FAM..MY 2 BRO ME AND MY CUZ..*


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

_*Aaaaaw whaaaaaaat?
There's chicks here?
Hells yea, lets post up pics!*_

no, but seriously, there's a thread for that already. Oddly enough, the last post there is mine. How about that.
http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbull-lounge/925-member-photo-thread.html
:hammer:


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> OMG how cute are the pups, all of them, love these pics
> 
> hahaha you two are so very correct on both counts
> 
> I know I am evil


Yes yes we know you are evil... lol
Thank you - they are damn cute arent they?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol yes girl, I am evil, is why I have a black cat and big dogs  lmaoooo. And yes they are way to cute, I am loving them all, more pics please


----------



## JOEL (Jul 6, 2010)

*WOW THIS POST IS REALLY TAKEING OFF
NOT BAD FOR MY FIRST POST....*


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> lol yes girl, I am evil, is why I have a black cat and big dogs  lmaoooo. And yes they are way to cute, I am loving them all, more pics please


Ok ok let me see if I can help you out... :thumbsup:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

woo hoo, I can't wait to see pics  Thanks for obliging


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Nikita was still small enough then lol


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Sorry, it is so difficult to post pics... but heres some


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG THANK YOU soooo much, look at how cute, you are just surrounded by cuteness there, awesome, seriously thanks for sharing, I love them, love them.  You have a gorgeous family


----------



## JOEL (Jul 6, 2010)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> Sorry, it is so difficult to post pics... but heres some


*WOW ARE UR PITS BLUE??? IT LOOKS LIKE IT....*


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank you apbtmom76...

Yeah Sarge is blue _blue_... The only true blue APBT I have seen in a long time that isnt a bully... Nikita is well blue in some lights and slightly red in other lights...


----------



## JOEL (Jul 6, 2010)

*BUMP TO THE TOP....*


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

JOEL said:


> *BUMP TO THE TOP....*


Huh? Im lost...


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> Nikita was still small enough then lol


*Oh my goodness, your spotted boy almost looks identical to Lex*

It's the first twin of my boy I've seen on this forum yet


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah they are real freaking close... that is crazy... It is the first I have seen like Sarge too.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Your dogs are gorgeous! Love em!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> Huh? Im lost...


Many forums have a bump button to bump a threads so that people who have not yet seen it don't miss it.

We don't have one for there is no need to bump many threads here.

Not directed at Sarge

>
@ those who are annoyed by this it does not hurt you. You could just not read the thread.

As long as hes not bumping it several times a day its really not hurting anyone.

Not everyone knows how forums work so there is no need to be rude.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

meganc66 said:


> Your dogs are gorgeous! Love em!


Thank you....


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

@American pit... I just didn't know what he meant by bump.... Honestly other than showing off my pups there's no need for this thread to be at the top unless the op has something interesting to say...


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Nice looking compact little bullies you got there. What are the stats on the momma height weight head size and all? I really like your little red boy he is gonna be a nice looking dog one day.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

nice dogs welcome to the forum


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome here is a free bump lol no really so do youknow the mix on those? I always wondered what was mixed in to get them like that.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

gamer said:


> Welcome here is a free bump lol no really so do youknow the mix on those? I always wondered what was mixed in to get them like that.


:rofl: You're about as subtle as a sledgehammer aren't you, gamer?

These dogs aren't my thing either but if the OP is happy then I'm happy.

Oh, and here's another free bump.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

I am not knocking them he loves them they look really healthy just figure maybe he knows. I can tell he is very fond of them. I just really want to know one day I will find out. Another bump  lol


----------



## JOEL (Jul 6, 2010)

gamer said:


> I am not knocking them he loves them they look really healthy just figure maybe he knows. I can tell he is very fond of them. I just really want to know one day I will find out. Another bump  lol


*THANKS FAM FOR ALL THE FREE BUMPS LOL..
I GOT MY 1ST BULLY FROM A GUY IN LA!! (FOR $4K) THAT WAS 4YRS AGO 
SHE WAS A 100% GOTTILINE BITCH I BREED HER TO A SUPER NICE MALE IN
NYC I HAD THE SEAMEN SHIPPED TO ME AND THATS HOW I GOT BLUE DIAMOND..
BLUE DIAMOND WAS BREED TO A MALE HERE IN LA AND BAM I MADE CASH POT AND GISHA...!!*


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I think what gamer is asking is what cross breed is in their lineage? Cane Corso, Am. Bulldog, Mastiff which is my question too...


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I will agree they are cutie little dogs but all the ones he has shown except that ticked one at the top there look like Boston Terrier/Bully mixes to me. I still like the littelr ed one, he is adorable


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

The dogs look nice, not my cup of tea but they do look nice... 

I am actually also interested in what kind of cross breeding was done to achieve the results, I think it's the same question as gamer.


----------



## JOEL (Jul 6, 2010)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> I think what gamer is asking is what cross breed is in their lineage? Cane Corso, Am. Bulldog, Mastiff which is my question too...


*FROM THE LOOKS OF IT...I THINK THEY HAVE ALL 3 LOL!!
BUT I GOT UKC PAPER WORK ON ALL MY DOGS THAT GOS BACK LIKE 
10 GEN.... I DONT KNOW! I JUST REALLY LOVE THE LOOK U FEEL ME...
THANKS FAM!*


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Hmmmm... Oh well... I guess we will never know... =(


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I really like your dogs, but one world of advice I would watch what your breeding as far as front legs and feet go. That ticked dog has horrid front feet and those legs are getting so bowed out. Those kinds of issues are what is making the bully world look like they have no care in what they are breeding and are breeding just for looks. It may look cool to some, but those issues are terrible on the dogs joints and it very sad to see dog bred with deformities such as those. You have some nice looking Bully make sure you take them in the right direction.


----------



## JOEL (Jul 6, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> I really like your dogs, but one world of advice I would watch what your breeding as far as front legs and feet go. That ticked dog has horrid front feet and those legs are getting so bowed out. Those kinds of issues are what is making the bully world look like they have no care in what they are breeding and are breeding just for looks. It may look cool to some, but those issues are terrible on the dogs joints and it very sad to see dog bred with deformities such as those. You have some nice looking Bully make sure you take them in the right direction.


*YA THAT BOY "ticked dog" IS THE GREAT GRAND POPS TO MY GIRL THAT FEET PROBLEM HAS BEEN FIXED ON MY DOGS..HE DID HAVE BAD FEET...GOOD PONT! U KNOW UR STUFF..:clap:*


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Joel, no offense but you cannot "fix" a genetic front leg or feet problem... If it is in the genes and the dog has deformities, it just shouldnt be breed period... Obviously he was since you have your girl from him... A dog with deformities may make a good pet but should never be breed.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

JOEL said:


> *THANKS FAM FOR ALL THE FREE BUMPS LOL..
> I GOT MY 1ST BULLY FROM A GUY IN LA!! (FOR $4K) THAT WAS 4YRS AGO
> SHE WAS A 100% GOTTILINE BITCH I BREED HER TO A SUPER NICE MALE IN
> NYC I HAD THE SEAMEN SHIPPED TO ME AND THATS HOW I GOT BLUE DIAMOND..
> BLUE DIAMOND WAS BREED TO A MALE HERE IN LA AND BAM I MADE CASH POT AND GISHA...!!*


4k for a dog is just crazy in my book that is the problem with most bully breeders chargeing a crazy amount for a dog you can get some top of the line dogs for under a grand. most bully breeders dont even health test the parents IMO if you dont health test the parents then u shouldnt charge more the 200 bux for a dog those kind of breeders are killing the breed there just stupid in my book


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

You guys want to lighten up on a freaking intro thread or what? I swear some people don't have any manners/tact at all. 


A great way to word that would be something similar to this:

Your own dogs may not show signs of the deformities, but it is still a carrier. The way to completely eliminate that issue is not to allow it in the gene pool in the first place. You can and will produce dogs like with that deformity even generations later.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> Joel, no offense but you cannot "fix" a genetic front leg or feet problem... If it is in the genes and the dog has deformities, it just shouldnt be breed period... Obviously he was since you have your girl from him... A dog with deformities may make a good pet but should never be breed.


Actually yes you can very easily breed out E/W and leg issues from your lines.These things are an easy fix if you just pay attention to what your doing. Even dogs without bad feet sets can produce dogs with bad feet. You just don't breed those dogs and make sure to continue to take your dogs to dogs with proper feet and body types.

No dogs are flawless. Some much less so than others. When breeding your job as a producer is to take your dogs to dogs that are going to remove certain flaws or add certain things to your litter for the next generation.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> You just don't breed those dogs and make sure to continue to take your dogs to dogs with proper feet and body types.
> 
> No dogs are flawless. Some much less so than others. When breeding your job as a producer is to take your dogs to dogs that are going to remove certain flaws or add certain things to your litter for the next generation.


Maybe I wrote what I meant incorrectly, but this is basically what I said


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> You guys want to lighten up on a freaking intro thread or what? I swear some people don't have any manners/tact at all.
> 
> A great way to word that would be something similar to this:
> 
> Your own dogs may not show signs of the deformities, but it is still a carrier. The way to completely eliminate that issue is not to allow it in the gene pool in the first place. You can and will produce dogs like with that deformity even generations later.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

I was thinking the same thing...good post


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Oops sorry 

See I just need to shut up today... I cant get my words out right today... 

Indigo... please forgive me?

Joel... sorry if I sounded harsh... Forgive me?

K I am keeping my mouth shut now...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Dang this thread is long lol. Hi Joel I'm Krystal I'm in CA too . I just wanted to come in and welcome you. I would have done it earlier but I've been off for a few days. Your pups are totally gorgeous  The white one is super cute


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> Oops sorry
> 
> See I just need to shut up today... I cant get my words out right today...
> 
> ...


lol...nahhh don't keep your mouth shut...all opinions are welcome...just sometimes things come out more harsh over the keyboard...and it seems alot of people were interigating the guy...this makes new users run off quickly...I personally don't like it when people make it a point to say "not my cup of tea"...ok so you don't like the style of dog...keep it to yourself...tell the guy welcome to the board and leave it at that...or if thats too hard say nothing at all...I personally love American Bullies...APBT'S...Staffys...Shorty Bulls...lol...there allllll my big old cup of KOOL-AID...lol...ya know :woof:


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Lone Star said:


> lol...nahhh don't keep your mouth shut...all opinions are welcome...just sometimes things come out more harsh over the keyboard...and it seems alot of people were interigating the guy...this makes new users run off quickly...I personally don't like it when people make it a point to say "not my cup of tea"...ok so you don't like the style of dog...keep it to yourself...tell the guy welcome to the board and leave it at that...or if thats too hard say nothing at all...I personally love American Bullies...APBT'S...Staffys...Shorty Bulls...lol...there allllll my big old cup of KOOL-AID...lol...ya know :woof:


Thank You... I probably am harsh today... Im tired so I am little :hammer: today


----------



## JOEL (Jul 6, 2010)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> Oops sorry
> 
> See I just need to shut up today... I cant get my words out right today...
> 
> ...


*
ITS OK FAM IM NOT MAD!! MYBE I SHOULD OF NOT POSTED MY GIRLS GREAT GREAT GRAND POPS!!! AS U CAN SEE MY DOGS HAVE CLEAN FEET THIS IS
CASH POT AT 2 MONTHS AND U CAN SEE THAT HE HAS EXCELLENT FEET...
I JUST CANT BELIEVE THIS POST GOT 100 REPLYS!! WOW*


----------



## JOEL (Jul 6, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Dang this thread is long lol. Hi Joel I'm Krystal I'm in CA too . I just wanted to come in and welcome you. I would have done it earlier but I've been off for a few days. Your pups are totally gorgeous  The white one is super cute


*THANKS GIRL WAT PART OF CALI U STAY AT???
O AND THANKS FOR THE WELCOME!!!!!!! THATS GISHA THE 
WHITE PUP AT 3 WEEKS OLD. ON TOP OF THIS POST...:clap:*


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Welcome to the board! I really like "cash pot"'s coloring, and I especially looooove those eyes! Hopefully they don't change as he gets older! Nice looking bullies.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Like John said, I am free to state my opinion, and I can say not my cup of tea but I do love them all, bully, APBT, Am Staff, Am Bulldog, Staffy bulls, I love them all and can comment on nice dogs, please feel free to post in more than just this section and again welcome to the forum


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> Yeah they are real freaking close... that is crazy... It is the first I have seen like Sarge too.


Haha, that's awesome - twin brothers from another mother


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

cash pot is a awesome pup


----------



## JordanRHughes (Jun 30, 2010)

Aweee. I love those pitty's with an eye patch... That's the type I'm looking for. Thanks for the share.

Cheers.
:clap:
:woof:
costa rica hotels​


----------



## JOEL (Jul 6, 2010)

*THANKS FAM FOR ALL UR GREAT COMMENTS!!!
MUCH LOVE!!*


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

JOEL said:


> *THANKS GIRL WAT PART OF CALI U STAY AT???
> O AND THANKS FOR THE WELCOME!!!!!!! THATS GISHA THE
> WHITE PUP AT 3 WEEKS OLD. ON TOP OF THIS POST...:clap:*


I'm up north by Chico  Gisha is gorgeous and I love the name too, my little sister's cat is named Gisha  Cash is super cute too very cute pups


----------



## JordanRHughes (Jun 30, 2010)

My favorite pitbull of all time....memories


----------



## JOEL (Jul 6, 2010)

kg420 said:


> I'm up north by Chico  Gisha is gorgeous and I love the name too, my little sister's cat is named Gisha  Cash is super cute too very cute pups


*THANK U SO MUCH GIRL I LOVE "CASH POT" SO MUCH!!*


----------



## JOEL (Jul 6, 2010)

*THANKS FAM!*


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

You're welcome!


----------

